# Bed or shed required



## Barbuda (23 Jul 2017)

Cycling from North East Scotland to Edinburgh. Need somewhere for a few hours rest latter part of 1st week in August. Arbroath area .59 year old male pastry chef. )


----------



## JoshM (24 Jul 2017)

If your struggling for offers and can adapt your plans, I'd happily feed you/let you rest in Dunfermline. I appreciate that its as near as damm it Edinburgh but if it helps you'd be welcome


----------



## Barbuda (24 Jul 2017)

Thanks very much. You never know I may surprise myself and get that far in a day. Thanks


----------



## steveindenmark (26 Jul 2017)

Check out Warmshowers.com


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Aug 2017)

steveindenmark said:


> Check out Warmshowers.com


Heck, that sounds a bit kinky.


----------



## alicat (6 Aug 2017)

> Heck, that sounds a bit kinky.



You'd be so lucky.


----------

